# reactivate stream 4k after factory reset



## kilgore trout (Nov 16, 2021)

After factory reset, it's necessary to reactivate the device. However, the activation web page requests the service number and recognizes it as already being entered [when it was originally activated]. It treats this as an error, and there's nothing that can be done; it directs you to contact support. Since support is not open 24-7, it would be nice to fix this, or provide a work-around, since there's no error involved. Is there a way around this?


----------



## Mike Hawk (Nov 9, 2021)

Interesting, I didn't have this issue with a factory reset I did over the weekend.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

kilgore trout said:


> After factory reset, it's necessary to reactivate the device. However, the activation web page requests the service number and recognizes it as already being entered [when it was originally activated]. It treats this as an error, and there's nothing that can be done; it directs you to contact support. Since support is not open 24-7, it would be nice to fix this, or provide a work-around, since there's no error involved. Is there a way around this?


Go to TiVo Devices and Deactivate.


----------

